# taste of the wild or blue buffalo??



## coulter (Oct 13, 2012)

So last week i put Sage, 13 weeks, on premium edge lamb formula. and she has had really bad diarrhea ever since. So I'm going to switch foods. I'm thinking about totw or bb . My local feed store dog nutritionist said he is not really a fan of bb even though they sell it. He doesn't think it had quality ingredients for the price. He loves totw but thinks that it could be too"rich" for a puppy of her age. I'm having a hard time deciding. What do you guys think? How has both of these brands done for your puppies around the sane age?

Thanks for the help guys!

Coulter


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

TOTW is made by Diamond, I have tried it and did not like it....I do like BB....my older female is on Sr...and one of the young females eats it as well...nice shiny coats and firm stools

Lee


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

coulter said:


> So last week i put Sage, 13 weeks, on premium edge lamb formula. and she has had really bad diarrhea ever since. So I'm going to switch foods. I'm thinking about totw or bb . My local feed store dog nutritionist said he is not really a fan of bb even though they sell it. He doesn't think it had quality ingredients for the price. He loves totw but thinks that it could be too"rich" for a puppy of her age. I'm having a hard time deciding. What do you guys think? How has both of these brands done for your puppies around the sane age?
> 
> Thanks for the help guys!
> 
> Coulter



I vote for neither, only cause TOTW is made by Diamond, if I had to pick out of those 2, I would get TOTW. Any other options?


----------



## coulter (Oct 13, 2012)

Off the top of my head, canadae, nutro max and ultra i think, wellness, evo,


----------



## coulter (Oct 13, 2012)

What about orijen? I could ask if they could order that


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

coulter said:


> What about orijen? I could ask if they could order that



love orijen or acana


----------



## coulter (Oct 13, 2012)

kr16 said:


> love orijen or acana


Are their calcium levels appropriate for a large breed pup?


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

I feed fromm large breed puppy to my 5 month old and mix in fromm's grain free kibble from time to time... Seems to work well.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I had Stosh on Nature's Variety Instinct Rabbit, then Orijen Red and now Taste Of the Wild High Prairie- he's done the best, paws down, on TOTW. Good appetite, nice poops, lovely coat. But that's just my dog, you have to go with what's best for your.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Innova large breed puppy. The calcium AND protein are appropriate. Good ingredients, and it's made in the US. Check recalls lately on the 'upper' foods. A lot of these have too much protein for our pups.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

coulter said:


> Are their calcium levels appropriate for a large breed pup?


The large breed puppy formulas are . Check their website


----------



## coulter (Oct 13, 2012)

kr16 said:


> The large breed puppy formulas are . Check their website


Website says ca/Ph is 1.7 and 1.4. 

Isn't that too high? I thought i read on here somewhere that you want a maximum of 1.2


----------



## coulter (Oct 13, 2012)

Bump


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

coulter said:


> Website says ca/Ph is 1.7 and 1.4.
> 
> Isn't that too high? I thought i read on here somewhere that you want a maximum of 1.2



I thought it was 1.5 or higher that was bad. For some reason Orijen was never reflected or looked upon as bad at 1.7 here.


----------



## coulter (Oct 13, 2012)

Yeah that's what i thought, but everyone loves orijen , i don't understand


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

go with holistic select made by the same company as wellness (welpet) or anything by petcurean (go! now, summit) is pretty good. acana over orijen for pups.. orijens usually too rich.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

coulter said:


> Yeah that's what i thought, but everyone loves orijen , i don't understand



the ingredient list is very impressive, some pups do great on it, mine did.


----------

